# Can't Stop Sleeping!!



## Widget

I fell asleep on the couch last night around 8:30pm and then went to bed with hubby when he woke me to come to bed a couple hours later. I immediately fell asleep then woke up at 9:30am long enough to eat breakfast then I fell asleep again until 4PM!!!!!!! 

I'm kind of scared that I am sleeping too much! I have been sleeping a lot this whole pregnancy but I have had 18 hours of sleep in the past 24 hours! 

Anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## mbara

Yes, I am. It's amazing how long I could go with sleep. I don't remember being this tired last time I was pregnant. I'm interested to see what my iron level is, since I have problems being anemic sometimes and did with my last pregnancy


----------



## mummySS

I would happily do the same if I could, i just keep having to get up and do stuff! But i say enjoy it and listen to your body!


----------



## Blue_bear

All i do is eat and sleep!! x

Oh and visit the bathroom lots, lol x


----------



## we can't wait

I completely agree with you! I feel like all I do is eat and sleep anymore... I've turned into a newborn. :haha:
I had read that energy levels really pick up once you are in the second trimester... but for some reason, I still find myself sleeping a lot.
Good luck ladies. xxx


----------



## spring_baby

Just started feeling really tired again but for the last 8 weeks i had more energy, lucky you it doesnt sound like you have any other children at the moment so I say enjoy take the time and sleep when you feel tired :)

I have 3 teens and a dog and oh works 14 hour days:growlmad: so It falls to me to sort though, my kids do chores that I do enforce especially at the moment thinking ahead of when bubs is here, but I am exhausted all the time at the moment....no sunday lie in tomo as I have to take my son to rugby then over to tescos to buy the bits for lunch just have time to get home and start cooking before I go back and collect him, nowaday just doing that wears me out which is so frustrating, if he is playing a maych then i either drive him to where he needs to go none of it local and always stay and watch him play, which ironically makes me tireder go figure...:growlmad:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Too much fatigue can be a symptom of gd. Make sure you tell your mw.


----------



## mamamay

mbara said:


> Yes, I am. It's amazing how long I could go with sleep. I don't remember being this tired last time I was pregnant. I'm interested to see what my iron level is, since I have problems being anemic sometimes and did with my last pregnancy

Thats exactly what I was thinking - I slept for 3 hours when I got in yesterday, layed in till 12 today and went back to bed at 4. I( read an article earlier about iron and keeping levels up as baby is takinhg it all for there red blood cells x


----------



## Starry Night

I'm tired ALL the time. Sometimes a little bit of activity perks me up for a bit but after an hour of walking around or doing chores and I'm back on the couch. Sometimes I think I'm tired out of boredom but I do sleep long hours at night, laze around in the morning and then take an hour long nap in the afternoon. 

I used to have iron deficiencies due to heavy periods but this doesn't quite feel like that. I think part of it has to do with the fact I've been on bed rest my entire pregnancy so far and now that I'm allowed to move around I'm too weak. So hopefully some of that will go away. But part of it is I think that's how this pregnancy is expressing itself. It seems to be my main symptom. My mom told me she had that with me and she didn't have gd or anything...


----------



## Widget

we can't wait said:


> I completely agree with you! I feel like all I do is eat and sleep anymore... I've turned into a newborn. :haha:
> I had read that energy levels really pick up once you are in the second trimester... but for some reason, I still find myself sleeping a lot.
> Good luck ladies. xxx

Well I'm nearly to third trimester and I still haven't gotten that "energy" and "glow" that you hear others talk about. :haha:


----------



## Widget

spring_baby said:


> Just started feeling really tired again but for the last 8 weeks i had more energy, lucky you it doesnt sound like you have any other children at the moment so I say enjoy take the time and sleep when you feel tired :)
> 
> I have 3 teens and a dog and oh works 14 hour days:growlmad: so It falls to me to sort though, my kids do chores that I do enforce especially at the moment thinking ahead of when bubs is here, but I am exhausted all the time at the moment....no sunday lie in tomo as I have to take my son to rugby then over to tescos to buy the bits for lunch just have time to get home and start cooking before I go back and collect him, nowaday just doing that wears me out which is so frustrating, if he is playing a maych then i either drive him to where he needs to go none of it local and always stay and watch him play, which ironically makes me tireder go figure...:growlmad:


No other children, thank goodness! I have so much respect for you ladies who already have children and have to go through the same pregnancy symptoms. 

I do have two great danes, however they want to sleep more than I do. LOL.


----------



## Widget

Emmea12uk said:


> Too much fatigue can be a symptom of gd. Make sure you tell your mw.

I was tested for that recently and I should get the results back next week. I do think my iron is low however, because I am chewing on ice cubes again (long story short, my iron was always low because I had undiagnosed celiac disease for years... one of the odd signs of the deficiency was the fact that I craved ice cubes like a smoker craves cigarettes!)


----------



## Starry Night

Oh my goodness, I don't know how ladies with children handle pregnancy. I'm so useless! lol I'm so grateful for my dh who has been handling everything the past few months.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I sleep constantly and when I'm not asleep I want to be lol
I wish that second tri energy would kick in already!


----------

